# Post your favorite recording of Fur Elise



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven of course.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kitsch music box of course!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

If I never play or hear the piece again, it will still be too soon.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow,...not exactly something I ever think about but it would have to be Daniel Blumenthal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

It appears to come with the Brendel bagatelle disc I bought. That'll do, I think.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It appears to come with every Beethoven sampler disc except the Deutsche Grammophon Complete Beethoven Set's sampler disc.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Stefano Bollani. He learned the piece from a scratchy lp of his grandfather


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I prefer the interpretation of my 8 year old niece. She plays it with a profound pained sorrow and nuance reminiscent of the great late 20th century Eastern European pianists performing prior to the breakup of the Soviet Union and the fall of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No offense, but when I'm gonna listen to Beethoven, this piece comes in dead last on my list. First thing I'd reach for is the Leonore Overture #3. As I said, no offense.


----------

